# Ferret pics. Typical lazy day for my ferrets



## tillymax (Jun 27, 2011)

Ouch
















dont want to get on the wrong side of those nashers!!!

Shakie


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

gorgeous :001_wub:


----------



## shezzy (Mar 8, 2009)

gorgeous ferrets


----------



## reggie-ronnie (Oct 10, 2009)

awwww how gorgous


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

ahh bless there gorg i love the albinos and polecat colours.


----------



## tillymax (Jun 27, 2011)

they are so cute arn't they, a true joy to own


----------

